# What moisture for baleage?



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I am going to make some tube wrapped baleage this year and have been doing some research on the internet. Everything I have found said the same thing about making baleage except the moisture recommended. It ranges from 25% to 65% on different sites. Some say 30% to 40% is best and others say 50% to 60%.

So my question is what moisture is best and why or does it not matter much as long as it's in the 35% and 55% range?

TIA


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

45 to 55 percent will give you the best fermentation. I have made balage anywhere from 22% to 65% moisture. The key is to have a really good inoculant for moistures outside the ideal range. I use Silo-King on all balage and dry hay. Heavier rates at both ends of the spectrum of moistures because you are dealing with adversity.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

With alfalfa round bales wrapped for baleage, under 45% moisture mildewed. Above 60 - 65% rotted when held in the wrap from spring until December.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't say I had the same experience as vhaby. I baled some right after Father's day and towards the end of the dy it was getting almost dry enough to read on my Harvest Tec monitor so say 32%. I also baled some thru standing water. I didn't notice any rotten or mildewed bales when feeding it out this winter, of course we don't get near the heat Texas see's either. We also might have over wrapped it, most of the time when grabbging a bale you'll get the next 1 or 2 with the one you're trying to grab.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Blue Duck :In my experience, any where between 35% and 55% will make good feed. You want a good tight bale with enough wrap. More layers= better balage ! 4 or 5 layers, 6 if you want to keep long time. Nort. Cent Wis location. John


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with K West, just double his wrap recommendations if you are making dairy quality hay, beef cows you might be ok.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> I agree with K West, just double his wrap recommendations if you are making dairy quality hay, beef cows you might be ok.


hb101 : Part of the difference maybe that I am much farther north, much shorter growing season. But you are right, more wraps=higher quality. John


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses!

Now if I can get enough rain to grow some hay I will see how it works for me!


----------



## Arrowhead21 (Dec 9, 2011)

65% might be pushing it, because anything higher than 60% can cause improper fermentation where the silage starts to become a bit slimy and could lead to Botulism poisoning.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Are any of you making baleage doing it with big squares? If so, what type of squeeze are you using and how are the customers on the other end prepared for handling them?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I am doing big square baleage here. I built my own bale sqeeze(s). Some customers have purchased bale squeezes, others just use forks. Smaller operations have taped the holes, but the big 1000 plus cow dairies feed a load per week or more so generally aren't concerned with spoilage in such a short time. If proper fermentation has taken place within the package short term spoilage is not an issue. You need to be more concerned when poking holes when the product has just been baled. That is the worst time to intruduce oxygen into the process.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comeback. PM sent


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if you got my PM. I'm wondering if you are the one I talked to in Sioux Falls back right after the first of the year. Please call me. even if you are not. 605-770-7012

Thanks........Larry


----------



## John Anderson (Apr 12, 2010)

i've dealt with baleage with moistures from 35-75%. i'd say the ends of that range were less than ideal. I've found bales around 55% moisture to be best for me.

As others noted the number of wraps of plastic is very important. Minimal is 4 and think you should use at least 5-7. And if your storing them for longer than 5-6 months id go 7-9 wraps. There was a presentation at world dairy expo by richard muck a couple years ago comparing baleage making techniques. You could probably find it online

Certainly you want to be using an inoculant as you're trying to ferment the bales. Though i've seen better luck with an liquid inoculant especially with dryer bales. I believe this is becuase with those dryer bales and a dry inoculant there is not enough moisture in the bales to 'active' the bacteria immediately so they are delayed in helping with fermentation. And for the wetter bales, they might go buyric so immediate ph drop will help prevent that from happening.

Hope my thoughts will help and hope you are successful!


----------

